# native speaker



## timpeac

Hi

How do you say this in French. I'd rather avoid a circumlocution (it's fun but it plays havoc with the dentures) so I was wondering if there is a single word for this. I could think of "autochtone" but then how to say "English native speaker" "autochtone anglais", non-native speaker "non-autochtone"? These don't sound right to me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## elroy

According to WR, it's "locuteur natif."  I have no idea if that's the common expression, though.


----------



## timpeac

Yes, thanks elroy - I should have said, I did see that but it doesn't sound quite right to me so I just wanted to check. I have even read some French forumistes write "native speaker" in English in the middle of a French sentence, so I wondered if there really was an equivalent term.


----------



## LV4-26

timpeac said:
			
		

> I have even read some French forumistes write "native speaker" in English in the middle of a French sentence, so I wondered if there really was an equivalent term.


You're right. This only goes to show that there may be an equivalent term but they're not satisfied with it. For myself, I can't think of any at the moment.


----------



## Cath.S.

> locuteur natif


_Locuteur natif _sonne comme du jargon à mes oreilles de *personne dont la langue maternelle est* le français et non la langue de bois.


----------



## fetchezlavache

i own up, i'm amongst those who use 'native' in the midst of a french sentence. i know of no such concise word in french. voilà 

_locuteur natif_ sounds pompous. but it's undoubtedly correct !


----------



## anangelaway

Bonjour!

It may not help you much more but you could find different ways using 'Locuteur Natif' if you refuse to use native speaker in your French sentences:

from anywhere & everywhere in the w.w.w

Locuteur natif du chinois
Locuteur natif de l'anglais

ou

Locuteur anglais natif
Locuteur français natif

et pour les dames, Locutrices natives ( encore plus pompeux )


----------



## LV4-26

un "autochtone" is a native, not a native speaker.

And to anticipate your question, un "locuteur autochtone" wouldn't work much better than "un locuteurr natif"


----------



## Cath.S.

Autochtone signifie "originaire du lieu où il vit" (source : TLF).
Voilà.


----------



## timpeac

Ok, it obviously doesn't seem to work, but in English you can say "French natives say that..." so I was thinking along the lines of "autochtones français diraient que...". It doesn't sound great to my ears either, but I just wondered.


----------



## LV4-26

timpeac said:
			
		

> in English you can say "French natives say that..." ?


That's interesting. I've always understood this expression as really meaning "French native speakers". As we are in a language forum, I'd always thought that everybody knew what we were talking about when we said "French natives" so that one didn't have to add "speaker".

Now, in other circumstances (outside the WRF) you would have to add "speaker" in order to convey the whole idea, wouldn't you ?


----------



## timpeac

Haha, perhaps you're right. I suppose I have only ever said French natives, meaning native speakers, in a language context eg school-uni etc.

Yes, you're probably right. To non-language interested people "French natives" probably conjures up images of stone-age people in those caves in the south of France where they found the paintings!


----------



## Agnès E.

Et que pensez-vous des existants francophones et anglophones ?


----------



## gliamo

Et si l'on y rajoutait _de naissance_?

..._francophones de naissance_...

G.


----------



## timpeac

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Et que pensez-vous des existants francophones et anglophones ?


 
Well, as I think gliamo is saying, I think "francophone" for example just means "French-speaking". I would flatter myself that I am francophone, and I know that you, my friends, are anglophone.

Gliamo's "francophone de naissance" seems a good possibility?


----------



## Agnès E.

Le sens de francophone est le suivant, selon notre ami Robert :


> 1. Adj. et nom
> "Qui parle habituellement le français, au moins dans certaines circonstances de la communication, comme langue première ou seconde. _Les Africains francophones._ (en parlant d'un groupe, d'une région) dans lequel le français est pratiqué en tant que langue maternelle, officielle ou véhiculaire (même si les individus ne parlent pas tous le français). _La communauté francophone. La partie francophone de Montréal. La Suisse francophone. Université francophone d'Alexandrie. _
> Nom (surtout au pluriel) Personne appartenant à une telle communauté. _Les francophones de Belgique, de Louisiane, du Canada.
> 2._
> Relatif à la francophonie. _La littérature francophone._


J'en conclus donc que, ma langue maternelle étant le français et l'anglais, l'allemand et le latin étant des langues non officielles de mon pays, je suis une francophone ayant des connaissances en anglais, allemand et latin.

Je ne suis ni anglophone, ni germanophone, ni latinophone. 

Francophone de naissance est donc, selon la définition, un pléonasme !


----------



## timpeac

Hmmm I would say that very often there will be a close correlation between having French as a first or second language and using it often and being francophone, but not necessarily. Most people will only use a language when they need to. Language fans like us in this forum, it's a bit different. We do it just for fun!!

The atilf gives a primary meaning as - *FRANCOPHONE*, adj. et subst.
(Celui, celle) qui parle le français.

So when the context makes it clear you mean "as a native tongue" its fine - "eg x number of people in Quebec are francophone" but I don't think it necessarily precludes other speakers.

Even by your above definition, surely within this forum we all use English and French as our primary and secondary languages, our "langues véhiculaires" as it puts it.


----------



## Agnès E.

Tim, je n'ai jamais vu utiliser le terme "francophone" pour une personne n'ayant pas appris le français par sa naissance (comme pour ces Africains francophones donnés comme premier exemple par le Robert, et qui parlent à la fois la langue de leur peuple et celle de l'ancien occupant français, apprise à l'école dès le plus jeune âge).

Je n'ai jamais entendu ce terme utilisé, par exemple, pour un étudiant en français qui parle cette langue de manière parfaite. J'ai entendu, dans ce cas, le terme de "parfaitement bilingue", mais pas de "francophone", qui implique une notion de langue maternelle ou officiellement parlée dans une certaine région (comme dans certains pays d'Afrique, ou comme au Québec).

Comprends-tu la nuance que j'essaie de faire passer ?


----------



## timpeac

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Comprends-tu la nuance que j'essaie de faire passer ?



Oui oui, je comprends. En fait, le fait que tu me dis, en tant que Française de naissance, que tu n'as jamais entendu utiliser ce terme de cette manière ça compte pour moi mille fois plus que ce qu'en dit un dico.

Je disais juste qu'à mes yeux, il n'y avait rien à l'interpretation stricte de la définition du dico - ni à l'étymologie du mot - qui suggère qu'un francophone doit être francophone de naissance, c'est tout.


----------



## Cath.S.

> Qui parle habituellement le français, au moins dans certaines circonstances de la communication, comme langue première ou seconde





timpeac said:


> Je disais juste qu'à mes yeux, il n'y avait rien à l'interpretation stricte de la définition du dico - ni à l'étymologie du mot - qui suggère qu'un francophone doit être francophone de naissance, c'est tout.


Tim, nos yeux voient la même chose. Un francophone est simplement quelqu'un qui parle français. Je me base sur l'étymologie, d'une part, et d'autre part sur l'expérience : j'ai déjà rencontré et utilisé ainsi ce mot.
Exemple:
"Je vais maintenant traduire cette citation afin que les non-francophones puissent la comprendre."


----------



## Natalie Desco

Nous avons des cours de français pour les élèves dit "non-francophones". Tous les autres cours sont en française donc ces élèves parlent français (dans mon cas, pas très bien...). Pour être "non-francophone" il faut que l'élève n'ait pas habiter dans la région (française) pour plus que 5 ans, ou/et qu'il/elle n'ait pas fait ses études en langue française. 
Corregez-moi si nécessaire!


----------



## Cath.S.

Bienvenue au forum, Natalie.
Ton français est très bon !
Merci pour cette précision qui contribue à montrer que _francophone_ n'implique pas d'être né sur place.


----------



## calembourde

Hi,

I hope nobody minds my raising this thread from the dead. It seems like it is easy to avoid 'locuteur natif' if you mention a specific language... _*franc*ophone_ (with or without _de naissance_), _locuteur *français* natif, personne dont la langue maternelle est *français*_. But is there any alternative if I don't want to mention a specific language? I want to say:

French is the only foreign language in which I've had many conversations with native speakers.

So should that be:

_C'est la seule langue étrangère dans laquelle j'ai eu un nombre important de conversations avec des locuteurs natifs._

Or should I go for something long like:

_C'est la seule langue étrangère dans laquelle j'ai eu un nombre important de conversations avec des locuteurs ayant cette langue comme langue maternelle._

Or something completely different? (I'm not sure whether the rest of the sentence is correct either.) I wouldn't mind attempting to popularise _aborilingue_ if _locuteur natif_ sounds too stuffy.  Of course in this situation I could not simply say _francophone_ because it is obvious that French would be the only language other than English that I've had conversations with francophones in.


----------



## geostan

egueule said:
			
		

> If you're a French native speaker = si le français est votre première langue



I don't know whether it was a slip of the keyboard, but one says:
a native French speaker, rather than a French native speaker.


----------



## calembourde

geostan said:


> one says: a native French speaker, rather than a French native speaker.


Don't worry egueule, I would say either.  But I would still like to know if there's a better way to just say 'a native speaker' (of whatever unspecified language is in question.)


----------



## geostan

Egueule never has to worry. She knows English very well. However, if you don't find "a French native speaker" strange, then I might question your credentials as a native English speaker.

Seriously, if you think about it, you must admit that only one of these is correct.

Cheers!


----------



## calembourde

I could show you my passport if you're in doubt about my credentials. 

Strictly speaking, a French native speaker is a native speaker who is French while a native French speaker is a French speaker who learnt French naturalistically. So I would normally say, 'Native French speaker'. However, even though it's not strictly correct, I can imagine saying 'French native speaker' when talking about native speakers of various languages (rather than about French speakers who learnt it in various ways) and contrasting, for example, a French native speaker with a Spanish native speaker. Though there is more justification for this when contrasting a French native speaker with a Swiss native speaker or Belgian native speaker.


----------



## ChiMike

egueule said:


> _Locuteur natif _sonne comme du jargon à mes oreilles de *personne dont la langue maternelle est* le français et non la langue de bois.


 
Ce terme reste en français un terme scientifique de la linguistique, tout comme l'expression anglaise l'était à l'origine. Au début du XXième siècle l'école de la linguistique de Bloomfield aux EU a essayé de réduire en écriture et de conserver de la sorte les langues amerindiennes en voie de disparition (il y en avait à peu près 350 au nord du Mexique). On le fait toujours au Brésil et ailleurs où il reste des populations indigènes qui n'ont pas appris une langue européenne. Aux EU, il est très difficile de nos jours de trouver des "native speakers" de beaucoup des langues amerindiennes.

TLF:
_Locuteur natif. _,,Sujet parlant sa langue maternelle, considéré comme ayant intériorisé les règles de grammaire de sa langue`` (_Ling. _1972).

Comme la définition l'indique, on voudrait, en linguistique, un locuteur non seulement natif, mais si possible, naïf: qui ne parle que sa langue maternelle et ne l'a pas étudiée formellement et qui n'a pas été influencé par d'autres langues ou, si possible, par d'autres dialectes de sa propre langue.

La grande majorité de personnes qui emploient la tournure en anglais ne se rendent plus compte du sens exact du terme. De nos jours, il devient de plus en plus difficile de trouver des "locuteurs natifs" de nos langues et surtout des dialectes de nos langues: un locuteur natif du niçois, par exemple, est assez rare. 

Alors, vous avez raison, on ferait mieux de limiter l'emploi de "locuteur natif" à son sens scientifique. On ferait bien de le faire aussi en anglais. La grande majorité des participants à ce forum ne sont pas des "locuteurs natifs" dans le sens exact du terme, ni des "native speakers" dans le sens exact en anglais. Mais on dit en anglais "What is your native language?" puisque: "mother tongue" date un peu. En français on dit toujours: "langue maternelle" ou "première langue." Cela explique probablement l'emploi plus général de "native speaker" en anglais.

Et "langue de bois" = wooden speech; wooden delivery (le défaut supposé d'Al Gore), puisque l'emploi du mot "tongue" pour la langue parlée est limité à des tournures plutôt fixes: "speak in tongues" "mother tongue" "foreign tongue", mais on ne dit plus: "What tongue do you speak?"


----------



## mmesorel

Mes élèves vont utiliser le programme TalkAbroad pour parler avec des "native speakers". Est-ce que je peux leur dire, "Vous allez participer à deux conversations avec des personnes francophones" tout simple? Merci d'avance.


----------



## pointvirgule

Mais oui, mmesorel, c'est la meilleure solution dans votre contexte.


----------



## Kavin1985

Une personne dont la langue maternelle est le français / l’anglais


----------



## mmesorel

pointvirgule said:


> Mais oui, mmesorel, c'est la meilleure solution dans votre contexte.


Excellent. Merci, pointvirgule!


----------



## Aristide

mmesorel said:


> avec des personnes francophones


avec des francophones !
C'est plus court.


----------



## mmesorel

Même mieux! Merci, Aristide.


----------



## Louis XI

mmesorel said:


> Mes élèves vont utiliser le programme TalkAbroad pour parler avec des "native speakers". Est-ce que je peux leur dire, "Vous allez participer à deux conversations avec des personnes francophones" tout simple? Merci d'avance.



« ...avec des personnes francophones » est trop général, car on peut être francophone sans être de langue maternelle française...

« avec des francophones natifs » ou « avec des personnes/des élèves, etc. de langue maternelle française ».

« Locuteurs francophones natifs » fonctionne également, mais relève sans doute d'un contexte spécialisé. 

Il reste que *locuteur *est un très bon terme pour traduire *speaker *dans ce contexte précis.


----------



## mmesorel

D'accord - super. Merci, Louis XI, pour l'explication bien claire et pour les suggestions!


----------



## pointvirgule

Louis XI said:


> Il reste que *locuteur *est un très bon terme pour traduire *speaker *dans ce contexte précis.


Permettez-moi de ne pas être d'accord. Dans un contexte où une prof de FSL s'adresse à ses élèves, _locuteur_ est un terme par trop spécialisé. Et, toujours dans ce contexte, _conversations avec des francophones _est suffisant pour comprendre qu'il s'agit de personnes dont la langue principale est le français.

Du reste, même si je parle couramment l'anglais, ça ne fera jamais de moi un anglophone !


----------



## Louis XI

I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree...

Autour de moi, j'ai toujours entendu le mot « locuteur(s) » de telle ou telle langue (peut-être parce que j'ai grandi avec les langues).

Et en passant, le suffixe -ophone ne signifie pas uniquement « natif de la langue », mais aussi, simplement, « qui parle cette langue ». Autrement dit, on peut être, strictement parlant, russophone, francophone ou lusophone sans être... locuteur natif.

Il est important de sortir de la vision dualiste québéco-canadienne en matière de langue(s) pour élargir le concept.


----------



## rrose17

I'm with pointvirgule but then I'm from Montreal, as well, where the words anglophone and francophone are used all the time to indicate native speakers.


----------



## Louis XI

I know that... that's why I specifically wrote: "Il est important de sortir de la vision dualiste québéco-canadienne en matière de langue(s) pour élargir le concept."


----------



## pointvirgule

Il ne s'agit pas de « vision dualiste québéco-canadienne », il s'agit d'être pratique sans chercher à couper les cheveux en quatre. Pour le contexte de mmesorel, _francophones_ fait l'affaire.

Et puis supposons que j'aie une conversation en français avec un Britannique. Est-ce que je vais aller dire ensuite que je viens d'avoir une conversation avec un francophone ?


----------



## Louis XI




----------



## Nanon

pointvirgule said:


> Il ne s'agit pas de « vision dualiste québéco-canadienne », il s'agit d'être pratique sans chercher à couper les cheveux en quatre. Pour le contexte de mmesorel, _francophones_ fait l'affaire.


Je ne suis ni dualiste, ni québécoise, ni canadienne, ce qui ne m'empêche pas d'être d'accord avec @pointvirgule dans ce contexte. 
« Vous allez participer à deux conversations avec des _francophones natifs_ » donne l'impression d'en rajouter, de vouloir couper court à toute hésitation. Cela ressemblerait presque à un argument commercial : « Je vous garantis qu'ils sont de langue maternelle française... si, si ».


----------

